# Group B Automatic Fire Sprinkler Systems - Limitations



## EugeneNinniePEAIA (Oct 5, 2021)

I cannot find within any IBC Code requirements for spinklers in Group B. However within an old project the following was found on the Code Analysis sheet.....

_An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group B occupancy where one of the following conditions exists:

1. Where the gross floor area of a Group B occupancy exceeds 5,000 square feet;

2. Where the gross floor area of a Group B occupancy is located more than three stories above grade; or

3. Where the combined gross floor area of all Group B occupancies on all floors, including any mezzanines, exceeds 5,000 square feet._

Where is this within the IBC Code?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 5, 2021)

EugeneNinniePEAIA said:


> However within an old project the following was found on the Code Analysis sheet.....


What code was used on the analysis sheet and what year edition.


----------



## EugeneNinniePEAIA (Oct 5, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> What code was used on the analysis sheet and what year edition.


Unknown


----------



## RLGA (Oct 5, 2021)

It may have been a local amendment. Where is the project located?


----------



## EugeneNinniePEAIA (Oct 5, 2021)

RLGA said:


> It may have been a local amendment. Where is the project located?


Hi Ron..................Carlin Nevada. They use the IBC so I cannot find within the IBC the lanaguage I posted, so under a Group B there must be limitations before requiring sprinklers. In additon I have a Group F-1 and S-2 in the same building


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 5, 2021)

This sounds like an old local code.  I don't recall the IBC or previous model codes having such a low threshold for sprinklers in Group B.  If it's an old enough code Group B might not have been for business.

For example, Virginia had the old Virginia Fire Safety Regulations before adopting BOCA statewide in 1973.  Under those regulations Group B was hospitals, jails, etc., and business was in Group D.


----------



## EugeneNinniePEAIA (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok Let me make it an easy question.................what are the requirmenst for Group B for spinklers?...............Thanks!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 5, 2021)

2018 IBC
[F] 422.4 Automatic sprinkler systems.
Automatic sprinkler systems shall be provided for ambulatory care facilities in accordance with Section 903.2.2.

[BG] AMBULATORY CARE FACILITY. Buildings or portions thereof used to provide medical, surgical, psychiatric, nursing or similar care on a less than 24-hour basis to persons who are rendered incapable of self-preservation by the services provided or staff has accepted responsibility for care recipients already incapable.

Then again a fire suppression system may be used to get an increase in area or height or to have non-separated uses. Sometimes the owner wants one
508.3.1 Occupancy classification.
Nonseparated occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. The requirements of this code shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space.* In addition, the most restrictive provisions of Chapter 9 that apply to the nonseparated occupancies shall apply to the total nonseparated occupancy area.*


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 5, 2021)

This depends on type of construction, number of stories, and sq. footage per floor plus (if any) frontage increases....as well as several exceptions.


----------

